# Moha Gama (Bunkai)



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 20, 2016)

I have begun studying a new weapons style known as "Tokushin Ryu Kobudo," which is a collection of authentic Okinawan weapons, used with both old and newly-created kata.

This particular kata is Moha Gama, which means (as it was explained to me) as 'net cut kama'.  As you can see in the video, it's pretty much exactly that.






Keep in mind that this is not a kata performance - it's just bunkai.  And I am just learning the kata, so I'm making lots of mistakes.  However, I thought it might be interesting to share.  I have permission from the seminar folks to video and to share this with you.

Here are the rest of the videos I made at the seminar if anyone is interested.  Weapons used were kama, yari, and eku (oar).  Both kata demonstrations as well as extensive bunkai and discussion / pointers are presented.

Tokushin Ryu Kobudo  - YouTube

These videos are private, so you can only see them from these links.  Let me know if you have any problems viewing them.

This is the website for the weapons style I am studying:

Tokushinryu Kobudo -

I am primarily an Isshin Ryu karateka, I hold no rank in kobudo at present.

Comments welcome, as always!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 20, 2016)

Bill,  Thanks for posting and the link


----------

